
Some common problems in function approximation - mccourt
http://blog.sigopt.com/post/142418345678/sigopt-fundamentals-dealing-with-troublesome
======
mccourt
Hi everyone. This is the author and I'll be available for the rest of the day
if anyone has any points of discussion. In particular, one goal I have for
this post is to think about practical issues people have in approximation
theory (with an eye towards model-based optimization, though I am interested
in broader topics as well). As much as I love theoretical issues in
approximation theory, I want to be able to convert those to practical
statements for people who want to understand the opportunities/limitations of
various approximation situations. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
Have a nice day!

